# 2006 23Rs For Sale



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

SOLD ******Kids don't want to go along anymore so thinking we are going to move to smaller class -C. TT is in great condition. No issues with heat, A/C, plumbing or electrical. Asking $12,000. Southern California. Also have 2004 Tundra Double Cab, black, SR5, 2WD, with only 88,000K. Very well maintained. Need to sell TT first or will sell as a ready to go camping package. Asking $11,800 for the Tundra. If you buy both will throw in tow mirrors and 8 wheel TST 510 tire pressure monitoring system(just replaced all wheel sensors last month).
SOLD****


----------

